# Happy 1st Birthday, Bear!



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday, Little Man. I don't know where my puppy went.

From this:







To this:















Looking forward to many more years and much more fun with this guy :wub:


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Great looking GSD,nice that he shares with the smaller Dog.
Great pictures!
Happy B Day Bear.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My Bear wishes your Bear a very Happy 1st Birthday!!!
He's a great looking boy :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bear!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG that field. Where are you?!? Looks like your pups live such a full life! 

<3


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Is that your entire pack in the field picture? Except the little guy? I want names so I can commit them to memory (which I will!)! I don't know how you handle so many pups so eloquently?!?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Bear.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, he reminds me of my boy:wub: I love the pick of his paws up on the railing - just like a "nosey" GSD.

Happy 1st B-Day!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks again everyone.  

Amina, the cattle dog in the field is my parents'. She's a good dog but a bit much for me, lol. Here's my 4 together:



Left to right: Pickles (lab mix), Schatzi (aussie mix), Bear, and Winnie (chi/dachshund mix) is in the front. I'm lucky that I have a good pack. Pickles and Schatzi are 7 and are truly great dogs. Very mellow, go with the flow, take anywhere dogs. Winnie is basically a gremlin that likes to cuddle. And then there's Bear, the smartest and most loyal dog I've ever had. I didn't know what I was missing out on until I got a GSD! I love this dog. :wub:


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Happy 1st birthday Bear and many more! What an absolutely beautiful pack you have!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful dog! Happy Birthday, Bear!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I will remember Pickles, Winnie and of course Bear. I've never heard the name Schatzi so that one will be a bit difficult...lol. 

I met an aussie once while training with my husky at Petsmart. Not exactly my cup of tea but I think it was because Smokey and that aussie absolutely could not get along and I biased myself with Smokey's disinclination...I've a feeling you might change my mind though!

I bet they each have a cool backstory?!? C: They all get along, huh? 

Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------

